# Sun Visors..91 Sentra.. Unavailable everywhere



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well....my car is falling apart... Does anyone happen to know where I can get the pull down sun visors for both Driver and Front passenger?
I have searched at least 30 sites...and no one sells sun visors. I have also checked E-Bay and I have searched salvage/junkyards.
If anyone wants to sell there visors..that would be great. Otherwise help would be greatly appreciated

If ur wondering what happened to the visors...the driver visors connection to that metal bar broke off, and well... the passenger visors covering fell off..so now it looks like cardboard..kinda sucks.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*I'd like to know also.*

I wanna know where to find them. My passenger one has a HUGE rip in it and it looks like ass. I'm sure I could go to a dealer but dont' want to! Maybe a junkyard...but I don't wanna search around a junkyard.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I've seen them all around at local junkyards, if I go by sometime this week I'll check into them.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I need a clean set of them as well as a clean headliner. If someone finds one at a yard let me know how much you want to pull it for me. If you can find one from a sunroof car with the slider for the sunroof as well that'd be even better.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Get someone to recover the sunvisors, doesn't seem too hard. Also, people on this site and I know in the sr20deforum there are SE-R's and just plain B13's for sale or scrap. I'm sure you could find what you want there.

Greg


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

ill go to the bone yard tommorow and check .how much are you guys willing to pay for these visor.ill get as many sets as you guys need.also give me colors .(usually gray)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm.... well the color would be a light grey....but maybe about $20 to $30 for both of em.... sound reasonable?


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

let me see what i could come up with.will post tommorow.later


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

sorry guys went to the bone yard and they had none .tons of sentras no visors.sorry i tried.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a pair of the light gray sun visors out of a 92 Sentra XE. If you want them you can have them for $25.00...Email me and we can discuss how you can pay me.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*Sun Visors*

If anybody is interested...they sell them here in Puerto Rico. I bought a couple of them earlier this year...they are grey like my interior, and they only cost me $13 a piece.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*Sun Visors*

And by the way...that was $13 brand new.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's a heck of a deal, what's shipping cost? You other guys that need them should check this out. I'd bet that any of those Tsuru importing dealers can get these as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*Sun Visors*

Actually toolapcfan, I got them from the Nissan Parts place here in Puerto Rico, and they are original Nissan parts. So if anybody is interested...you can just contact me here...and I will DEFINATELY look into it for you all!!! Glad to help my fellow Nissan Sentra owners!!!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I would but I've already spoken for Mike's visors and I wouldn't want to back out on him. Hey Bandido (sorry, don't know your real name), do you know if they are putting black headliners, visors, A pillars, ceiling handles, etc. in the new B13's down there as a different interior color option? Or are they still all grey?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*Sun Visors*

Well tool...actually the same B13 Sentra's you have there in the US are the same ones here in Puerto Rico (since we are a US territory) I think Mexico is the only place where you can still get them brand new. The only difference here is that we also have a lot of the B13 Classics down here and if I am not mistaken...that is the Canadian model, I'm not sure.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Man, I need a new passenger side one and that's all. I can't believe you got them for $13! That is damn good. I gotta go out and fine one, just one! Hopefully they'll have a couple Sentra's that I can take a bunch of parts off with and just mess around with. Speaking of interior...anyone know of a good place to hide my wheel lug keys? I can't find one place for them! They sure aren't going in my glovebox, that's too easy. There is practically no where else in the interior I can hide them. I tried putting them in the ashtray in the back (at the rear of the middle console). They fit PERFECT but the ashtray lifts up and is too easy to get to. Anyone?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I wouldn't keep your wheel lock key in the car at all. The only time you'll need it is if you get a flat or need to have a tire fixed. I'd keep it in the spare tire well or with your jack in that little compartment in your trunk. You could tape it to one of those plastic prongs on the underside of your hardboard spare tire well cover, or you could tape a little ziplock bag with it in it, to your jack so it's not rolling around in there. If it has a hole through it, which some do, run a piece of wire through it to tie it to your spare or to the jack. You could even put it under your back seat bottom since that removes without tools. Lots of places to put it that nobody will look. Except everyone who reads this.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't think the B13 was produced in Canada till 1992, they continued the B12 over a year. The SE-R unfortunatly is illegal here in Canada due to the seat belt design (being attached to the door). Besides that, the B13 in the US and Canada is pretty similar. Besides a few minor exterior styling, ie: different grill styles or colors in the US models that didn't carry over to Canada (I know in some US models you can remove the center grill and a add custom mesh, for my model, the grill extends under the head lights so this is not possible).

I should note, the B13 2DR Coupe was produced past 1994 through 1996 in Canada. The 1995 4DR design changed here just like it did in the US but the Coupe remained the same with no styling changes.

I drive a base model 1995 B13, I wish it was a SE-R for more power but I can't change gov. regulations. Thankfully where I live we don't have emission tests so I'm a little more free with bolt on mods.

Greg


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

95 SentraB13 said:


> *I don't think the B13 was produced in Canada till 1992, they continued the B12 over a year. The SE-R unfortunatly is illegal here in Canada due to the seat belt design (being attached to the door). Besides that, the B13 in the US and Canada is pretty similar. Besides a few minor exterior styling, ie: different grill styles or colors in the US models that didn't carry over to Canada (I know in some US models you can remove the center grill and a add custom mess, for my model, the grill extends under the head lights so this is not possible).
> 
> I should note, the B13 2DR Coupe was produced past 1994 through 1996 in Canada. The 1995 4DR design changed here just like it did in the US but the Coupe remained the same with no styling changes.
> 
> ...


That's the first time I've heard about any of that. The B13 did come out here in '91 but I'd never heard of a 95 or newer B13 here. Now I know. What type of options & stuff did they have? I'm pretty sure though that I've seen used SE-Rs for sale here. There wouldn't be too much difference in the seatbelt between that and some Saturns. My family owned a Beretta (POS) and the seatbelts were door mounted.

Oh, and Zexel, get some Rare Earth magnets. You can stick the locks to anything that is steel where nobody would possibly look.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

There is no difference in the Canadian 95 and 96 models of the B13 compared to the 91-94.5 US model B13. Only the coupe remained the same and had no design changes, well the base model never anyway.
The 4DR Sedan on the other hand was changed in Canada in 1995 just like in the US and is a B14 model car.
I would love to own a Tsuru if it came with a SR20DE engine and 2DR. 

As far as the seat belt design goes, I read an article either from a guy in Ontario or Quebec about the SE-R not being covered under insurance policies. Perhaps this is a rumour but I know there are no B13 SE-R cars in Newfoundland and were not available at the Nissan Dealership when we bought ours.

I know older model Sunfire's and I suppose Saturn's had a similar seatbelt design as the B13 SE-R but they weren't ruled unsafe I think till 1994 or earlier by the Canadian Gov.

As for the automatic seat belt design, the problem with these is that people would often remove the shoulder belt and just use the lap belt...again another dangerous design if used incorrectly.

Greg


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

we did get b13 in '91 
i'm pretty sure that b13 se-r weren't sold in canada
but they did sell the nx2000 here


----------

